# The Future of the Nissan 370Z Seems Cloudy and We’re Scared



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan may be hitting home runs with Millennials, but the brand’s enthusiast fanbase may not be feeling the love, as the automaker trotted out another iteration of the stale 370Z at this year’s New York Auto Show.*
> 
> While the new 2018 Nissan 370Z Heritage Edition does arrive with an upgraded clutch and flashy graphics, the core car is very similar to what’s been on the market since 2009. And when speaking to Christian Meunier, senior vice president at Nissan Sales, Marketing and Operations, things seem a bit bleak.
> 
> 'The 370Z is not a priority for us,' he said during a roundtable discussion at the New York Auto Show. 'I hope we can make a successor.' It’s unclear if he means a _worthy_ successor or a successor at all.


Read more about The Future of the Nissan 370Z Seems Cloudy and We’re Scared at AutoGuide.com.


----------

